# Rehoming question (non gsd)



## mistimp (Jun 17, 2004)

Today I was contacted by a former employee who was on his way to the pound with the 4-5 month old puppy he bought for his ex and kid for Xmas. Turns out the ex has no tolerance for a puppy, and he lives in a no pets apartment.
I told him I would take her long enough to find a good home. Now I need your help. 
How do I go about finding her a home? She is a chocolate lab mix, very friendly, no training at all, though my dd wants to teach her sit and down while we have her. 
Thanks for any suggestions. 
Amy


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

What a coincidence. We just recently took in two chocolate lab mixes to find them homes because one of my mom's friends died and left the dogs behind. His family was going to take them to the pound and we couldn't allow that.

I posted ads on Craigslist and there was a LOT of interest in them. One was 3, and the other was a year and a half old and VERY shy. The poor dogs never came in the house or had any socialization.

Just be sure to ask questions. We found both of them good homes within 24 hours. Regrettably, we had to separate them, but they're both in loving homes. My mom's been keeping updates on them. 

The younger one (that was shy) went to a home with just the couple and the girl didn't work, so she had a lot of time to socialize her, and her momma went to a family with kids and had just put their German shepherd down. 

We didn't charge a rehoming fee (since they weren't ever even our dogs, we were just finding good homes for them), but in the ad, I put that there was one just to keep away the people that pick up free animals and re-sell them.


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

It's always a good idea to charge a rehoming fee - you can always contribute it to a rescue or humane society. Many rescues will courtesy post for you on Petfinder - that is probably a better way to go than Craigslist.

Check out rescue adoption contracts and adoption apps for the right questions to ask. I would strongly suggest that you meet potential applicants on THEIR home turf just to ensure it is a good home and things haven't been glossed over in an interview.

You might even get a local rescue to place the pup for you if you are open to fostering the pup for a while - that way they puppy will have an adoption contract to fall back on if things are not working out in the new home.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Training is always a good idea with a foster. It helps give you an idea of her strengths and weaknesses and having basic manners and obedience skills may help her stand out to potential adopters.

Please, please make sure she gets spayed before you place her. I know that she is only 4 months old, but sending out an intact dog is taking such a huge chance. Maybe you could make the spay cost her adoption fee? There is just no fool proof way to figure out before hand who will and who will not honor a spay stipulation in an adoption contract.

I agree with the idea of contacting a local rescue and setting up a courtesy posting. An established rescue has such an ability to get the word out regarding the available animals waiting for their forever homes. 

Good job for stepping up for her.
Sheilah


----------

